# In welche Kategorien teilt ihr Netzteile ein?



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. März 2011)

Hallo Leute

In welche Kategorien teilt ihr normalerweise Netzteile ein bzw. welche Kategorien gibt es bei Netzteilen eurer Meinung nach?
Wir würden euch gerne beim Kauf eines Netzteils eine möglichst gute Orientierung bieten, welches Gerät für euch das geeignetste ist. Daher interessiert uns, welche Kategorien ihr sinnvoll und auch vom Namen her verständlich/aussagekräftig findet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Na ja, Leistungskategorie halt, für welchen Rechner/Kombination reicht das Netzteil.
Unterscheiden müssten man dann auch obs Kabelmanagment hat oder nicht.
Und dann die Zertifizierung, Bronze, Silber, Gold oder Platin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

Zuerst die Leistung, dann die Effizienz und darauf folgt das Kabelmanagement falls verfügbar. Im Anschluss wäre dann die Optik gefragt, da es ja gemessen am Preis auch Wertigkeit ausstrahlen sollte


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. März 2011)

Gibt es noch andere Dinge, nach denen ihr die Netzteile einteilt?
High End usw?


----------



## der_knoben (4. März 2011)

Naja, die Einteilung ob High-End oder nicht erfolgt bei NT quasi nach der 80plus Zertifizierung sowie der maximalen Leistungsabgabe.

Wichtigste Kriterien: Wattleistung auf der 12V Schiene, aktive PFC + 80plus Zertifikat vorhanden, Hersteller (cougar, Enermax, Antec, Corsair, Seasonic, BeQuiet, Thermaltake, Nesteq), Kabelmanagement, Preis <-> welches 80plus Zertifikat,  Aussehen.


----------



## rabe08 (4. März 2011)

ich teile PSUs in "geht" und "geht nicht" ein. Hat sich in der Praxis bewährt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. März 2011)

Es gibt auch noch die Kategorie Chinaböller.


----------



## type_o (4. März 2011)

Außer den bereits genannten Kategorien würde mir noch eine Aussage über die Kabellänge von Vorteil sein. In etwa so: mit KM geeignet für MicroATX-Gehäuse oder eben geeignet für Bigtower. In 'nem 'Kleinen' sind kürzere Kabel von Vorteil und wenn diese in 'nem Bigtower zu kurz sind; ärgert man sich und möcht das NT dann tauschen. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Dinge, nach denen ihr die Netzteile einteilt?
> High End usw?


 
Das wäre bei mir dann eher die Leistungsklassen + 80+ Gold / Platin. Als Einstieg wähle ich schon 80+ Bronze und für gehobene Ansprüche wäre es dann Silber


----------



## FreezerX (4. März 2011)

Also ich sehe als Einteilung

1, Die Leistung (indirekt darüber die nativen Anschlüsse wie 6-/8-Pin)
2, Effizienz und PFC.
3, Kabelmanagement.
4, Garantie(zeit)/Einzel-Komponentenqualität.
5, Ausstattungsqualität (Sleeves, allg. Optik, Zubehör).

Edit: Was mir noch eingefallen ist, ist die Lautstärke. Wird zur Zeit immer wichtiger für die Benutzer.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. März 2011)

Wie würdet ihr die Geräte einteilen, wenn wir nicht von Geräten ohne aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur sprechen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2011)

Naja, man sollte auch auf die Ripple-&Noise-Werte schauen und auf die Langzeitstabilität. Mit beiden bin ich bei BQ übrigens nicht zufrieden geworden, daher verbau ich nun Cougar, Antec oder Seasonic.


----------



## b0s (5. März 2011)

Leistungsbereich (für meinen PC bspw. 500-600W)
Komponentenqualität und damit einhergehend Garantie
Effizienz (folgt i.d.R. aus hochqualitativen Komponenten)
Lautstärke
Preis
Optik (primär NT-Gehäuse, sekundär Kabel-Sleeve)
Maße (zu tiefe NTs verursachen gerne mal Platzprobleme)


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. März 2011)

Wenn wir jetzt von unserem 530W Pure Power, dem 550W Straight Power und einem 550W Dark Power sprechen, wie würdet ihr diese Geräte einteilen wollen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wenn wir jetzt von unserem 530W Pure Power, dem 550W Straight Power und einem 550W Dark Power sprechen, wie würdet ihr diese Geräte einteilen wollen?


 
Pure = unterer Durchschnitt, wenn das Geld knapp ist und man eh keine High End Graka verbaut.
Straight = Mittelklasse, deckt alles ab, was man braucht.
Dark Power = Oberklasse, gute Kabel, schicke Optik, wenns etwas mehr sein soll als Mittelklasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2011)

Pure Power wäre die Holzklasse, eher für Officerechner oder HTPC. Straight Power wäre die Mittelklasse für preisbewußte Käufer und das DP wäre das obere Ende für Enthusiasten und Modder


----------

